# Divorce to run away



## Nosmoresmiles (Aug 25, 2017)

Hey guys I just wanted to ask a couple of questions but before I wanted to give you all a quick update I'm still putting time and effort into working on myself and getting myself back to the person I know I am so that's good. I still have feelings of guilt from time to time caused by me questioning if I gave up the fight to save the marriage to early but I know there is nothing more I could have done as my wife cannot forgive herself (her words not mine). We have started the divorce process meeting a couple of times to discuss the grounds and reasons we are going to use as we want things to move smoothly and remain amicable between us as there is still a chance we will see each other at work on the odd occasion. In these meetings she has reviled some things that i was not expecting to here her say even though I have always had a suspicions it could be the reasons behind wanting a divorce. She said she didn't want the divorce but she just could not face trying to work on the pain that she has caused and that this is her running away from that pain. She also confessed to missing me more than she thought she would. After hearing this it hasn't made me want to put everything on hold or change the way I'm working on myself but it did make me wonder if anyone has been in this sort of situation before so my questions are as follows 

Has anyone here ever asked/been asked for a divorce because they/other person felt it was easier than dealing with the problems. If so how did you deal with doing something you knew that neither party wanted. 

And did you/other party have any regrets about it. 

I ask because I always wanted to go through my life with no regrets I always had the outlook that what ever happened was because I made that choice and therefore it's what I wanted, now like I said in a previous post I do not want this divorce but I feel like I need it to move forward so yes I will regret getting divorced but I do not want to regret rushing the divorce as well if that makes sense


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Never have been divorce...but just wanted to understand... Why would you want to stay with someone who does not want to work on her issues? Just because you want to live your life with no regrets does not mean she is in the same mind frame.

She wants the easy way out...if your marriage is not worthy of some soul searching for her then, she is not the person to be in a marrigae with. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

"She said she didn't want the divorce but she just could not face trying to work on the pain that she has caused and that this is her running away from that pain. "

You are not saying what it was that that she did to cause the pain? Nonetheless, it just seems as a cop-out excuse to get out of the marriage, and an easy way out to tell you is over.


----------

